# Festplatte wird als zu groß angezeigt



## andi_t (22. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich versuche gerade ein IBM Thinkpad 600 wieder in Gang zu bringen.
Zuerst war die BIOS-Batterie alle. Die habe ich inzwischen ausgetauscht. 
Aber trotzdem will er noch nicht so arbeiten wie ich will.
Die originale Hitachi-HDD mit 4 GB wird als XITASHY TK227A mit 141,54 GB erkannt.
Das Bios ist schon das neueste, daß bei IBM zu finden ist (IBET54WW).
Die HDD habe ich auch schon in meinem PC formatiert, da wurde sie auch korrekt erkannt.
Das Hitachi-Programm zum Low-Level-Formatieren arbeitet leider nicht mit dieser Platte, da es den Hersteller falsch erkennt.
Auch eine andere 20GB-HDD wird mit der falschen Größe erkannt, es kann also nicht an der Festplatte liegen.
Scheinbar kommt man bei solch einem IBM-Gerät wohl auch nicht ins normale BIOS. Zumindest komme ich nur per F1 in ein Menü (Easy-Setup) mit ein paar Tests, und per F3 in einen weiteren Testmodus.
Am liebsten würde ich ja einfach nur die Sektoren, Zylinder etc einstellen, aber da komm ich nicht ran 
Hat evtl. jemand von Euch noch Ideen wie ich weiter vorgehen kann?

Danke und viele Grüße

Andi


----------



## andi_t (5. Januar 2008)

Hi Leute,
hat denn echt niemand von Euch noch ne Idee?
Ich wollte das Gerät eigentlich nicht entsorgen müssen, aber bin mit meinem Latein echt am Ende.

Gruß Andi


----------

